# Problema con emerge(solucionado)

## pedraku

Estoy intentando instalar Xorg pero al hacer 

#emerge xorg-server 

me sale lo siguiente :

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "net-dns/avahi[mdnsresponder-compat]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1 (Change USE: +mdnsresponder-compat)

(dependency required by "net-print/cups-1.3.11-r4[avahi]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1[cups]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-video/nvidia-settings-260.19.29" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-270.41.06[gtk]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9[video_cards_nvidia]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5[xorg]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0" [ebuild])

no entiendo bien que debo hacer ahora estoy atascado.Last edited by pedraku on Mon Jun 13, 2011 7:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

algun tipo de flag que has seteado, te pide que para compilar todos los paquetes que figuran abajo, tenes que agregarle la flag mdnsresponder-compat al paquete net-dns/avahi.

basicamente, tenes que agregar en el fichero /etc/portage/package.use una linea como esta:

 *Quote:*   

> net-dns/avahi mdnsresponder-compat

 

si no existe el fichero, crealo

----------

## pedraku

gracias pelelademadera ya esta solucionado

----------

